# BIGFOOT?



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

I have some bad news for you Bigfoot fanatics, it seems the FBI was involved and the notorious siting was NOT Bigfoot. 
I can't make this stuff up.
https://www.foxnews.com/science/fbi-releases-documents-on-bigfoot-examination-request


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

What next......No area 51 either?


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

who beleaves what the fbi says? they,ve been known tell stories before.


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

They dont want us questioning UFOs either, but their out there


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Lazy 8 said:


> I have some bad news for you Bigfoot fanatics, it seems the FBI was involved and the notorious siting was NOT Bigfoot.
> I can't make this stuff up.
> https://www.foxnews.com/science/fbi-releases-documents-on-bigfoot-examination-request


Dayum.. what’s Bobo going to do now? Haha. I do believe wholeheartedly in the UFO thing tho.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

me too! we didn,t get this high tech in such a short time all by ourselfs.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Proof he's out there--- might not have many teeth left but he's out there.


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Monster hunters will catch him sooner or later..


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

bountyhunter said:


> who beleaves what the fbi says? they,ve been known tell stories before.


Amen brother.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

bigfoot eeeeh? UFO for sure..


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Dayum.. what’s Bobo going to do now? Haha. I do believe wholeheartedly in the UFO thing tho.


We are not alone and I guess that means Bigfoot too.


----------



## Specgrade (Apr 14, 2017)

Redheads said:


> What next......No area 51 either?


Oh it's there. I went there in 2017. Well, just outside the gate. Fun Time!


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

U.F.O.'S probably,with billions of stars even Carl Sagan believed.Bigfoot,with thousands of trail cams ,still no proof positive,you will need an actual body.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

snagless-1 said:


> U.F.O.'S probably,with billions of stars even Carl Sagan believed.Bigfoot,with thousands of trail cams ,still no proof positive,you will need an actual body.


The common sense side of me wants to agree. The other side says, BIGFOOT SEARCH PARTY.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

bountyhunter said:


> who beleaves what the fbi says? they,ve been known tell stories before.


There are a few things here that don't make sense to me. First, whatever is in that film clip is NOT a deer! Second, I watched an analysis of that clip by an expert. If it's a guy in a costume, he said it was a Hollywood movie grade costume that would cost around $2,000 at the time, and he didn't think the researchers had that kind of money to throw around. Third, why would the researcher submit a sample that could be deer hair, only to have his theory blown up in his face. True, he said he BELIEVED that it MIGHT be from a bigfoot. Fourth, government agencies lie all the time. They are expected to keep stuff like this on the down low to avoid public panic. Imagine an army of guys going into those woods looking to shoot anything "humanoid"! It could be a bloodbath. Same with UFO's. Look at what happened when Orson Welles put _War of the Worlds_ on the radio!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

ezbite said:


> bigfoot eeeeh? UFO for sure..


EZ - this pretty much says it all...nuff said.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07FXZBT4Z/ref=sspa_mw_detail_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i'll take an xlg


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Bring back Mountain Monsters!!! We need Trapper and Huckleberry to find him.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

HE IS REAL


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

So is Mothman.. chupacabra... and Nessie... oh, and the Lake Erie monster.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> So is Mothman.. chupacabra... and Nessie... oh, and the Lake Erie monster.


Wow brother...you REALLY believe!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> HE IS REAL


Oh yea.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> So is Mothman.. chupacabra... and Nessie... oh, and the Lake Erie monster.


You forgot Santa, Easter Bunny, and the Tooth Fairy.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

wait a minute, what are you saying loweman165 ??????????????


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

I cite Rule #34: Somewhere, someone has posted porn with someone in a Bigfoot costume.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

scioto_alex said:


> I cite Rule #34: Somewhere, someone has posted porn with someone in a Bigfoot costume.


While eating Beef Jerky.


----------



## fvogel67 (Nov 15, 2010)

The hairs were sent from Oregon,The Bluff Creek footage is from California.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

I'm not surprised at all..............................that Lazy 8 would post a Bigfoot thread!--Tim


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Biology proves Bigfoot doesn't exist, same for Nessie. As for UFO's or aliens, meh, I suppose that's possible. 

Living things gotta eat, gotta drink, gotta grow, gotta "bow chica wow wow" and make more living things. If they don't do those things, they go extinct. If they do those things, they leave behind bones and such when they die. Yet, nobody can find any bones, corpses, nothing. Biology don't lie.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

crittergitter said:


> Biology proves Bigfoot doesn't exist, same for Nessie. As for UFO's or aliens, meh, I suppose that's possible.
> 
> Living things gotta eat, gotta drink, gotta grow, gotta "bow chica wow wow" and make more living things. If they don't do those things, they go extinct. If they do those things, they leave behind bones and such when they die. Yet, nobody can find any bones, corpses, nothing. Biology don't lie.


Exactly.. I call BS.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

How many trail cams in the woods in all of the USA? Could it be 500k to a million? No pictures of anything concrete. I'd like to believe in the big guy but ya gotta give me more. Now UFO's...


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

I sense we have some Doubting Debbie's out there. Bigfoot is as American as apple pie, Chevy's, baseball and black crappies. All rolled up into one.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Wall now, after having watcht that there video o' them crack hunters and trackers, I uh feels much more'n safen out about mah place after dark. LOL Sheesh...
Good un Lazy!


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

For a more cerebral side of "evidence" read this article about "Bigfoot" DNA sequencing.

https://www.prweb.com/releases/2013/2/prweb10311693.htm

I hope they don't get this evidence confused with the ancient "North American giants" who still exist in North American Indian lore.
Which being does the DNA evidence belong to?


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Rummi, leave to you to dig this up! Interesting read. But do you think it proves anything? Sounds as tho Ketchum is putting the cart before the horse. And what is really happening is they created a “foundation” to establish rights human rights in case they do exist and using their study with mostly hypothetical results to justify it. Going as far as coining another term.. “the Sasquatch People” as if they really do exist. I still call BS Jim. Now I’m more to believe the giant theory as there is physical evidence but not the Sasquatch theory due to all the reasons mentioned over and over and lack of physical evidence. You always make a topic way more interesting man!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Ruminator said:


> For a more cerebral side of "evidence" read this article about "Bigfoot" DNA sequencing.
> 
> https://www.prweb.com/releases/2013/2/prweb10311693.htm
> 
> ...


If they can find this, surely, some Bigfoot evidence is right around the corner.
https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2019/06/11/europe/russia-wolf-head-scli-intl/index.html


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Ruminator said:


> Wall now, after having watcht that there video o' them crack hunters and trackers, I uh feels much more'n safen out about mah place after dark. LOL Sheesh...
> Good un Lazy!


Sheesh ..lighten up brother! All I was trying to do was add some color. Don't get your undies in a bunch.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Lazy 8 said:


> Sheesh ..lighten up brother! All I was trying to do was add some color. Don't get your undies in a bunch.


Lazy, you totally misread my post... completely. I didn't anticipate the possibility, and I meant no disrespect whatsoever. Sorry.

I just enjoyed the video, and how all the "reality shows" hype up their situations while filming, that's all. Caught in a good mood and playing around.

I have roots from Kentucky, and am proud of it. It doesn't bother me at all to once in a while play around and act like a goof, joshing about my own heritage.
Now, it drives my younger brother crazy when I do. He's a little uppity and even the thought of roots in Kentucky bugs the crap out him. Its a button of his I can push in fun once in a while.

I can see now how it could be seen as I was cracking on them, it was definitely not my intention.
I'm sorry it offended you.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Brian, I agree. That's why I mentioned, and brought giants into the discussion.
There is a large amount of artifacts and vast other remains including skeleton photos from far reaching corners of the planet proving giants to have existed during an ancient period in history.

I've seen the teeth in the photo prior in this thread appear as evidence for giants, so there is also an unknown cross-over factor in terms of being able to correctly understand the evidence between the factual giants and the as yet unproven existence of the "giant bigfoot". (Heh heh, combined the two)


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

https://www.jmbullion.com/3-oz-monarch-big-foot-silver-bar/


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Years ago there was a report and there is a photo of a creature resembling Bigfoot in the lovely town of Amanda Ohio. Which is just down the road...Honestly it wouldnt surprise me if the person who took the photo wasn't Fastwater himself...I mean, its that old of pic.. Might be a tin type...


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Rummi, leave to you to dig this up! Interesting read. But do you think it proves anything? Sounds as tho Ketchum is putting the cart before the horse. And what is really happening is they created a “foundation” to establish rights human rights in case they do exist and using their study with mostly hypothetical results to justify it. Going as far as coining another term.. “the Sasquatch People” as if they really do exist. I still call BS Jim. Now I’m more to believe the giant theory as there is physical evidence but not the Sasquatch theory due to all the reasons mentioned over and over and lack of physical evidence. You always make a topic way more interesting man!


Like critter said, biology don't lie! And DNA is biology at it's most basic level.



Ruminator said:


> Brian, I agree. That's why I mentioned, and brought giants into the discussion.
> There is large amount of artifacts and vast other remains including skeleton photos from far reaching corners of the planet proving giants to have existed during an ancient period in history.
> 
> I've seen the teeth in the photo prior in this thread appear as evidence for giants, so there is also an unknown cross-over factor in terms of being able to correctly understand the evidence between the factual giants and the as yet unproven existence of the giant bigfoot. (Heh heh)


Interesting. Some time ago I read a fictional book in which the main plot was Chinese efforts to reproduce _Gigantopithecus_, a giant ape-like hominin weighing about a ton, from DNA. It was much in the style of a Michael Crichton novel, a fictional tale bedded in actual science. The author covered quite a bit of human, and proto-human history and interaction. Apparently early man moved up out of Africa and interbred with Neanderthals in Europe. The majority of our DNA still comes from Neanderthals.

Also, there has been a new explanation of ancient Egyptian art proposed. You know the pictographs where there are some really big people, and everybody else is small? It was thought that this was an indication of rank or importance, which it may still be. However, in ancient Egyptian hyroglyphics there are references to "The Sky People" and "The Watchers". Superhuman beings who came to advise the Egyptians and watch over them. They are described as being much larger than normal humans, with access to superior technology. This may have afforded them rank and privilege.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Sometimes I think if UFO's are real that maybe it's just us 100 years from now after perfecting time travel.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Can anyone supply information about this photo? And. is it the skull of a Bigfoot, or a giant?


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Hello, Jim and Brian. That photo has been officially debunked, Mr. Rumi.
The historic giants, i believe, were as real as you and i. The evidence is overwhelming, there definitly were giants. One needs only to read on the lastest member of our family tree, the Denisovans. They're remains were found in a Russian cave around 20 some odd years ago. Subsequent research since that finding has shown that modern humans have as much or more Denisovan DNA as Neandertal DNA, however, most of they're DNA are found in far north eastern humans southward to native Australians.
The kicker is, they were found to be much, much larger than homosapian.
Just my two cents worth.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Denisovan


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Ruminator said:


> Lazy, you totally misread my post... completely. I didn't anticipate the possibility, and I meant no disrespect whatsoever. Sorry.
> 
> I just enjoyed the video, and how all the "reality shows" hype up their situations while filming, that's all. Caught in a good mood and playing around.
> 
> ...


Yea, sometimes I jump without looking first. Thanks for this and please overlook mine.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Speaking of giants, what about the Nephilim of biblical times? They were giants.

https://www.biblicalarchaeology.org/daily/biblical-topics/hebrew-bible/who-are-the-nephilim/

...and this
https://www.breakingisraelnews.com/90984/were-the-remains-of-biblical-giants-just-uncovered/


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Buckeye I believe the book you are thinking of is The Bone Labyrinth by James Rollins.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

https://www.foxnews.com/tech/bigfoot-north-carolina-candy-cookies

https://www.foxnews.com/tech/bigfoot-sightings-best-states-sasquatch


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks for posting those Bigfoot news sightings lazy.
Have been reading this thread and was getting discouraged with all the denial that Sasquatch exist and was starting to get a bit depressed.
I am again happy now...


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

I don't know if this has been posted yet, but this is pure gold.

"




I rough talked him....git...git...


----------



## Specgrade (Apr 14, 2017)

loweman165 said:


> Sometimes I think if UFO's are real that maybe it's just us 100 years from now after perfecting time travel.


You don't know just how right you are and less than 100 years even.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

backfar said:


> View attachment 310293


Obviously in the wrong spot....


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Sometimes I have to laugh at the debunkers. Heres a picture of ancient carvings that appear to be of a modern helicopter, tank and jet fighter. They say it was an inscription that was rechisled to say something else and the end result was what appears to be future war machines. I find it hard to believe that that the reinscription just so happened to not make one picture of a war machine but three? Very interesting world we live in.








I don't know if I sound crazier believing in future time travel or UFO's. It would help to see this kinda stuff in person, the internet has a way of tweaking things.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

backfar said:


> View attachment 310293


Backfar, I see you're riding the fence on whether or not Bigfoot exists.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

loweman165 said:


> Sometimes I have to laugh at the debunkers. Heres a picture of ancient carvings that appear to be of a modern helicopter, tank and jet fighter. They say it was an inscription that was rechisled to say something else and the end result was what appears to be future war machines. I find it hard to believe that that the reinscription just so happened to not make one picture of a war machine but three? Very interesting world we live in.
> View attachment 310587
> 
> I don't know if I sound crazier believing in future time travel or UFO's. It would help to see this kinda stuff in person, the internet has a way of tweaking things.


That one on the top right kinda looks like my tiara Erie boat. Maybe the Nile was full of walleye back then. Maybe the Red Sea.. Dead Sea..? Lol. Seriously, I believe they have been coming here since the beginning of time.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=623889074690577


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

That's one wild video ^^^

I think there's a direct correlation between Bigfoot farts and what they call...global warming. Just saying.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Lmaoooo^^^^


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Lazy 8 said:


> Backfar, I see you're riding the fence on whether or not Bigfoot exists.


The evidence that bigfoot is alive and well is undeniable.. I've spent numerous hours at the state parks and never have i personally seen bigfoot yet. Ive also fished lake erie a long time and never seen a sturgeon either?


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

backfar said:


> The evidence that bigfoot is alive and well is undeniable.. I've spent numerous hours at the state parks and never have i personally seen bigfoot yet. Ive also fished lake erie a long time and never seen a sturgeon either?


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Spent a lot of time outdoors... no apeman... Seen plenty of sturgeon... no bigfeets... Seen a few pink elephants... Even seen the Planters peanut man on a living room wall waving at me back in 78 after doing a hit of acid... no squatches.. Hey I think I just solved the mystery. All those people who claimed they seen him wasn’t a hoax. They were just under the influence of something. There you have it! Thank me later.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Seen this in the chagrin today due to all the flooding. Believe it, it’s true!


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Alright been keeping my eyes peeled and spotted these dudes on the edge of town.
















Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Ressey, those look pretty sweet.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Very cool, ress. Wish i could afford one. Rich guy a few miles from me has one near his decrative pond all painted up. Looks pretty cool.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

940 bucks for the big one, 130 for the smaller one. There was a smaller one i saw as we were leaving.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Spent a lot of time outdoors... no apeman... Seen plenty of sturgeon... no bigfeets... Seen a few pink elephants... Even seen the Planters peanut man on a living room wall waving at me back in 78 after doing a hit of acid... no squatches.. Hey I think I just solved the mystery. All those people who claimed they seen him wasn’t a hoax. They were just under the influence of something. There you have it! Thank me later.


Yep! And I know a guy who saw a pirate ship sailing in a skillet of hot oil!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

buckeyebowman said:


> Yep! And I know a guy who saw a pirate ship sailing in a skillet of hot oil!


Hey man, too many seeds man. You dig?


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Saxsquatch!


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Theres something wrong with you, Lazy.......lmao, hahahaha


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)




----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

$diesel$ said:


> Theres something wrong with you, Lazy.......lmao, hahahaha


There has to be...He's the founder of the derailer thread.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

$diesel$ said:


> Theres something wrong with you, Lazy.......lmao, hahahaha





fastwater said:


> There has to be...He's the founder of the derailer thread.


Nah, I'm ok, it's the rest of you that are whacked!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Lazy 8 said:


> Nah, I'm ok, it's the rest of you that are whacked!


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

WOW those dudes are STONED


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

All Eyes said:


> View attachment 326565


To stay on topic...shouldnt this pic of last years OGF get together be posted in the OGF 'get together' thread?


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

fastwater said:


> To stay on topic...shouldnt this pic of last years OGF get together be posted in the OGF 'get together' thread?


The...One Flew Over the Cuckoos Nest, one?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

^^^Yep...


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Ok, first of all, no concrete evidence of Bigfoot...THEN, SOMEBODY OFF AND STEALS HIM!
https://www.foxnews.com/us/bigfoot-statue-stolen-florida-mattress-store


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...you all should hear some of my/friends stories in da backyard by the fire pit with dem beers and good times...maybe one day I'll post up my encounter hahaha...

...to be continued...

Don.

Stay twisted.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Bigfoot selling his house in Ravenna. Definative proof!

https://www.zillow.com/homedetails/5215-Hattrick-Rd-Ravenna-OH-44266/35171304_zpid/


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Snakecharmer said:


> Bigfoot selling his house in Ravenna. Definative proof!
> 
> https://www.zillow.com/homedetails/5215-Hattrick-Rd-Ravenna-OH-44266/35171304_zpid/


They had the picture of him sitting on the commode in the Columbus Dispatch today!


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Snakecharmer said:


> Bigfoot selling his house in Ravenna. Definative proof!
> 
> https://www.zillow.com/homedetails/5215-Hattrick-Rd-Ravenna-OH-44266/35171304_zpid/


Ha! Honestly, I knew he liked jerky but coffee?


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Harry and the Hendersons! Great funny movie!


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Wow! Interesting vid, Smitty! When I saw it was 26 minutes long I thought about not watching. After listening to the first minute, I had to watch all the way through. He is a very thoughtful individual. 

My buddy and his wife believe they may have seen a Sasquatch. They took her two Grandkids (prior marriage) to Beaver Creek State Park for a little hike. They also brought his GSP along so it could run around too. On the way back, quite close to the Jeep, the wife stopped short and said, something like, "What on earth is that?" 

My buddy asked what, and she directed his attention to a huge old oak tree about 100-150 yards away. They kept looking and eventually something leaned out from behind the tree, looked at them for a few seconds, and ducked back behind the tree. They immediately call the kids and the dog to them. They turned the kids backs to the tree so they couldn't see anything, but the dog did see it the next time it peeked.

It immediately pinned its tail and started to whine and cower! That was all my buddy needed. That dog was afraid of nothing and nobody! They hustled to the Jeep and got out of there!


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

This is in the black Friday ad for menards.









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

ress said:


> This is in the black Friday ad for menards.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

https://video.foxnews.com/v/6114686482001#sp=show-clips


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

Smitty82 said:


> https://video.foxnews.com/v/6114686482001#sp=show-clips


Interesting


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Smitty82 said:


> https://video.foxnews.com/v/6114686482001#sp=show-clips


Hmmm...have to try and find out if 'Puddin Head' is hiding out in Oregon.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

As mentioned earlier in this thread, an Oregonian will swear up and down that they exist. I learned very early on when I moved out there in the very early 70’s that you don’t argue the point with them.
Spent a lot of time in the forests while there and was witness to some strange happenings, however I never had what I can classify as an actual sighting. Definitely got scared a few times and ALWAYS carried a large framed sidearm.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Lazy8 is probably fly'n out there as we speak


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

When I saw this thread pop up I though maybe someone bagged one out at Salt Fork during deer season. I think maybe you need a special tag and not everyone buys them since they're so rare.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

and I have heard they taste a lot like chicken when cooked properly


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

crappiedude said:


> and I have heard they taste a lot like chicken when cooked properly


Yea you gotta cook em slow with a lot of onion and garlic to get that “Jack Link” taste out of em. If you don’t believe me, just watch.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

^ ^
Those were great, SP. Especially liked the football kick......hahahaha


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

$diesel$ said:


> ^ ^
> Those were great, SP. Especially liked the football kick......hahahaha


Now that there is some funny chit!!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

$diesel$ said:


> Lazy8 is probably fly'n out there as we speak


Hello from sunny Oregon! Well actually a tad rainy.
Fastwawa, I have observed the Miss Puddin Head and suffice it to say, she is shacking up with the Sqatch. I look for some little Puddin Squatches to be running around next summer.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

I pity the poor Squatch that's blessed with her.
If'n ya see him...tell him to call me. When I get done talkin to him, that poor fellar will wanna sneak outta Oregon as bad as Harbaugh wants to sneak outta Mich.


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

Lazy 8 is a big foot at 14eee but he does not live up to his dad at 15eee. Lazy8 what a slacker!!!!!


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

bruce said:


> Lazy 8 is a big foot at 14eee but he does not live up to his dad at 15eee. Lazy8 what a slacker!!!!!


I also never was quite as tall, but almost. Back in my younger days I was 6' 3 1/2"
Dad was a full 6' 4". 
Now I'm shrinking. I'm prolly about 6' 1"ish.

Here's Jack's/Bigfoot Part 3.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

WOW, thats alot, Lazy. I thought i was bad, 6'1 3/4" down to a smidge over 6.
Who ever called these the golden years needs they're butt kicked,.......not by me , of course, i'm too old and too short, just like Mayfield.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Does anyone have an opinion about the guy on YouTube and his stories.? I have followed him for a while now, and my thoughts aren't quite clear about his agenda. He tells a lot of stories about hunting and a few videos later he's talking about killing all the Wolves, because they are the cause of the decline in large game. He suggested putting a bounty on them. He has plenty of videos of himself, and some pics. I don't doubt that he may be a good guide. Wolves aren't the ony animal he wants to get rid of, not sure about what other animal he is talking about. For right now I know that he's one hell of a storyteller. I started to watch one of his videos, that claimed to have proof of Sasquatch, but well... that was a waste of my time. I don't know much about how someone makes money on YouTube. But that just may be what's going on. Ok! Says that a lot, Eh!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

$diesel$ said:


> WOW, thats alot, Lazy. I thought i was bad, 6'1 3/4" down to a smidge over 6.
> Who ever called these the golden years needs they're butt kicked,.......not by me , of course, i'm too old and too short, just like Mayfield.


I'm sure my spine kicking out 40 degrees due to Scoliosis helped my shrinkage.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

I hear ya, Lazy. I've had a shot back for round 15 years now.
Actually, last year, for some reason, it started to feel better. So what did i do? Went and bought that old Seanymph and started fish'n again.
I'm think'n, with all the bad luck in my life, it was about time for a little good luck.
I sure hope it holds for a few years cuz getting back to fish'n is better'n sex. Ah.....at least with my old woman. hahaha


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

JamesF said:


> Does anyone have an opinion about the guy on YouTube and his stories.? I have followed him for a while now, and my thoughts aren't quite clear about his agenda. He tells a lot of stories about hunting and a few videos later he's talking about killing all the Wolves, because they are the cause of the decline in large game. He suggested putting a bounty on them. He has plenty of videos of himself, and some pics. I don't doubt that he may be a good guide. Wolves aren't the ony animal he wants to get rid of, not sure about what other animal he is talking about. For right now I know that he's one hell of a storyteller. I started to watch one of his videos, that claimed to have proof of Sasquatch, but well... that was a waste of my time. I don't know much about how someone makes money on YouTube. But that just may be what's going on. Ok! Says that a lot, Eh!


Are you taking about the guide from Alaska, James? He's kind of a smartass?
If you are, i watch him every so often. He is a good storysmith, but i think he's FOS most of the time.
You are correct about his story tell'n, though, he make ya feel like your there with him, but i firmly believe that most of the internet "squatchers" make up most of those story's.
I grew up in the woods and never seen anything even remotely squatchy. I want to believe it, but it's going to take a little more than what i've heard and whatched so far.
Now Lazy on the other hand........


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Yeah. That's my take on him also. Pretty soon he'll be asking for donations . You listen to him a few times and you think, ok nice story. But after a while I'm like, show me something here. Oh! I get it now. I am supposed to listen and believe everything as the Gospel truth.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Forrest Galante is someone that I enjoy watching and listening to. He's a zoologist and conservationist that travels to the farthest reaches of the world searching for animals that are thought to be extinct. The places that he goes to are often uninhabitable and have never been documented or seen by man. He's not a Bigfoot guy, but has a couple of stories that he tells when asked about it. He was in Siberia once and said that he could hear there was something stalking him over the course of days. He was laying in his camp and says whatever it was got really close and made a very loud warning call of a male gorilla. The guy is an animal expert so I have to assume he knows what that sounds like. Pretty odd considering the location.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

$diesel$ said:


> Are you taking about the guide from Alaska, James? He's kind of a smartass?
> If you are, i watch him every so often. He is a good storysmith, but i think he's FOS most of the time.
> You are correct about his story tell'n, though, he make ya feel like your there with him, but i firmly believe that most of the internet "squatchers" make up most of those story's.
> I grew up in the woods and never seen anything even remotely squatchy. I want to believe it, but it's going to take a little more than what i've heard and whatched so far.
> Now Lazy on the other hand........


Ya know, I played Santa 6 different times this last weekend and every single child believed I was Santa. One child asked me how old I was and I said I'm as old as Christmas magic. 
So you have to believe in Sasquatch magic. 
Hey, I don't believe in UFO's and I don't not believe in UFO's.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

UFO stand for Unidentified Flying Object, which literally means any object that is unidentifiable from the human eye is a UFO. I think people confuse ufo’s with aliens, and it is not exactly the same thing...


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

$diesel$ said:


> I hear ya, Lazy. I've had a shot back for round 15 years now.
> Actually, last year, for some reason, it started to feel better. So what did i do? Went and bought that old Seanymph and started fish'n again.
> I'm think'n, with all the bad luck in my life, it was about time for a little good luck.
> I sure hope it holds for a few years cuz getting back to fish'n is better'n sex. Ah.....at least with my old woman. hahaha


This is prolly the best advice I've heard in a loooooooong time. 
Well, about the boat and fishing anyway.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Apparently Big Foot can work doors. Also this channel is dedicated to Ohio Big Foot


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

https://www.usatoday.com/videos/new...spotted-washington-traffic-camera/4562271002/


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Saw it this morning.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

"You ain't nothin but a Hairball!!"


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Specwar said:


> Saw it this morning.


Pics or you didn't see nuttin. 
Was he eating jerky?


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

https://www.cincinnati.com/story/news/2020/02/10/bigfoot-grassman-in-ohio-creature-spotted-in-salt-fork-state-park/4712106002/?fbclid
??????


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

garhtr said:


> https://www.cincinnati.com/story/news/2020/02/10/bigfoot-grassman-in-ohio-creature-spotted-in-salt-fork-state-park/4712106002/?fbclid
> ??????


That was just me bro


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Comical..


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I mean, you kinda wanna ballbat em just for even trying to pass this off as real. Sasquatch still eludes us...


----------



## chardoncrestliner (Dec 19, 2012)

While fishing in Fairport several years ago, I took this picture of him sitting on a log.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

you snuck up on him when he was eating his jerky. I can see the look on his face.
Rickerd


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

All kidding aside.
(Sasquatch is the Native American word for *large, hairy, apelike creatures that supposedly roam the woods of the Pacific Northwest and Canada. )







*


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

That was Lazy8 at salt fork he had to pee.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Of course this is real and it's proof that Bigfoot does exist and furthermore it proves that over hunting and coyotes are not to blame for the decline of deer numbers on public hunting areas.


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

Lazy8 stop it. You are getting all the tin hat boys nervous.


----------



## chardoncrestliner (Dec 19, 2012)

You think I'm kidding. If you look at the picture I uploaded, what I noticed first is the coyote at the base of the large stone pile. You can see the coyote looking towards bigfoot sitting on the log. Take a look at it. He was howling, which caught my attention.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

It's cabin fever time again! LOL


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

A video out tonight of a Bigfoot at salt fork on channel 3


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

chardoncrestliner said:


> You think I'm kidding. If you look at the picture I uploaded, what I noticed first is the coyote at the base of


Some poor guy was probably out walking his dog and had to take an emergency dump. Figured no one would see him squatting behind that log.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

https://www.cantonrep.com/news/2020...bigfoot-like-creature-at-salt-fork-state-park


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Lewzer said:


> https://www.cantonrep.com/news/2020...bigfoot-like-creature-at-salt-fork-state-park


Video seems a little weird to me.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Shad Rap said:


> Video seems a little weird to me.


 A little ?


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

"Hmmph....seems a little weird to me too!"


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Definite hoax, his arms are way too short.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Man in a monkey suit. Them boys are craving attention.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

bruce said:


> Lazy8 stop it. You are getting all the tin hat boys nervous.


Bruce - while I was at Salt Fork, I SWEAR that wasn't me. Honestly.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

So if it is real why not just leave it alone ? Man screws up everything he touches. If it causes problems that's another story but so far there have been no reports of one causing problems for anyone.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Whaler said:


> So if it is real why not just leave it alone ? Man screws up everything he touches. If it causes problems that's another story but so far there have been no reports of one causing problems for anyone.


Probably turn into some new Reality Series


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

It’s not a Bigfoot. 
He’s up in Oregon right now shooting Jack Lynch jerk commercials


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

A lot of things have yet to be discovered.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

hatteras1 said:


> A lot of things have yet to be discovered.


How could we possibly know that, maybe, just maybe the last discovery was it 
I'll be out looking for bigfoot a lot in late April early May, might just stubble across some Mushrooms while I'm looking.
Good luck !


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

garhtr said:


> How could we possibly know that, maybe, just maybe the last discovery was it
> I'll be out looking for bigfoot a lot in late April early May, might just stubble across some Mushrooms while I'm looking.
> Good luck !


They are ancient beings, and multi-dimensional. They don't just exist in our physical reality. They were here long before us.


garhtr said:


> How could we possibly know that, maybe, just maybe the last discovery was it
> I'll be out looking for bigfoot a lot in late April early May, might just stubble across some Mushrooms while I'm looking.
> Good luck !





garhtr said:


> How could we possibly know that, maybe, just maybe the last discovery was it
> I'll be out looking for bigfoot a lot in late April early May, might just stubble across some Mushrooms while I'm looking.
> Good luck !





garhtr said:


> How could we possibly know that, maybe, just maybe the last discovery was it
> I'll be out looking for bigfoot a lot in late April early May, might just stubble across some Mushrooms while I'm looking.
> Good luck !


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Bluefinn said:


> They are ancient beings, and multi-dimensional


 Me too -- Ancient and multi dimensional describes me too a tee 
How can I be sure they were here first and does that mean I can't catch one in a Bear trap or a snare ?
Good luck and good hunting/trapping


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

They are ancient beings, here long before us. They are multi-dimensional, exist not just in our physical reality. I don't know about the recent video. Only they know. I know two people that I trust that had a sighting, & they don't really like to talk about it. Do some research with an open mind & you will be surprised what's out there. Sure there are fakers playing games. But I totally believe in them. I've heard sounds in the woods I can't explain. I know what sounds animals can make. Just my opion.


----------



## chardoncrestliner (Dec 19, 2012)

You people are indeed disappointing to me. I uploaded a picture of the howling coyote and my Bigfoot having a grass snack on a log in Fairport Harbor. I took additional pictures. What I didn't disclose is what I did after this. I put the Bimini up on the boat, pulled over to shore and loaded Bigfoot, "I call him William," into the boat and took him home. William was shielded from prying neighbors as I built him a room in my garage and sustained him with fruits and vegetables from my wife's garden. One day William gave me this glare of being lonely. I bought a camper and lots in rural N.E. Ohio and transported him there where I released him. He would come and visit several times a year. I learned his language, and he mine. I asked William why he was in Fairport Harbor. He told me that he had learned that the Amish poach and fish several times a day to get over their limit. He was sad. He had escaped from Middlefield and wound up in Fairport after escaping from an Amish Buggy. He is kind, considerate and I consider one of the family. When I return from my spaceship ride and remove my tin foil hat that jams alien communications, I'll provide additional information. William is fine. I am fine.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I reckon if I open my mind enough I will be able to believe my lil pony’s exist like the rest of you fellas. But if they’re from another dimension, does that mean they really exist? Anyone know the my lil pony song by the way. I want to believe, really. Ok let’s chant and sing on 3.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Bluefinn take the lead! We got this!


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

Um, multi-dimensional, not just our physical reality?


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

garhtr said:


> Me too -- Ancient and multi dimensional describes me too a tee
> How can I be sure they were here first and does that mean I can't catch one in a Bear trap or a snare ?
> Good luck and good hunting/trapping


Hahahahaha........that was great, garhtr, i'm still laugh'n my a$$ off over that one.
No dis to anyone else, that just hit me VERY funny, you ancient multi dimensional old coot. LMFAO!!!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Multi dimensional Bigfoot. Now THAT'S commitment to a belief! When the hundreds of common sense questions cannot be answered, I guess multi dimensional makes perfect sense. 
No disrespect to anyone, (including my friend who searches the Salt Fork woods and attends the conventions) but any 8 foot tall hairy creature you will ever see out there is some very stupid but brave guy in a monkey suit. 
I guess the only way to really know for sure is to head out there and camp by myself for an extended period of time. Making sure to rub the lens of my camera in grease or butter first. That seems to be a prerequisite for sightings worldwide.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm pretty sure my sister's ex husband's mom is atleast 75% squatch


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

DHower08 said:


> I'm pretty sure my sister's ex husband's mom is atleast 75% squatch


She must be related to my ex then.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

$diesel$ said:


> Definite hoax, his arms are way too short.


Ah c'mon now, t-rexs had short arms too...


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

fastwater said:


> She must be related to my ex then.


Very likely, I hear they're all from across the tracks.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

chardoncrestliner said:


> You people are indeed disappointing to me. I uploaded a picture of the howling coyote and my Bigfoot having a grass snack on a log in Fairport Harbor. I took additional pictures. What I didn't disclose is what I did after this. I put the Bimini up on the boat, pulled over to shore and loaded Bigfoot, "I call him William," into the boat and took him home. William was shielded from prying neighbors as I built him a room in my garage and sustained him with fruits and vegetables from my wife's garden. One day William gave me this glare of being lonely. I bought a camper and lots in rural N.E. Ohio and transported him there where I released him. He would come and visit several times a year. I learned his language, and he mine. I asked William why he was in Fairport Harbor. He told me that he had learned that the Amish poach and fish several times a day to get over their limit. He was sad. He had escaped from Middlefield and wound up in Fairport after escaping from an Amish Buggy. He is kind, considerate and I consider one of the family. When I return from my spaceship ride and remove my tin foil hat that jams alien communications, I'll provide additional information. William is fine. I am fine.


dang.......


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Lazy 8 said:


> dang.......


He hooked ole William up!


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Here you go:


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Specwar said:


> Here you go:
> View attachment 342257


I wrote that back in 12 under an assumed identity from the 3rd dimension. People are gullible that’s for sure.


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> I wrote that back in 12 under an assumed identity from the 3rd dimension. People are gullible that’s for sure.


so 


STRONGPERSUADER said:


> I wrote that back in 12 under an assumed identity from the 3rd dimension. People are gullible that’s for sure.


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

So you get your kicks from making false sightings. That's very cool.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Bluefinn said:


> So you get your kicks from making false sightings. That's very cool.


Oh c’mon, I’m just having fun with it. No offense. I believe in Aliens if that makes ya feel better.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> I wrote that back in 12 under an assumed identity from the 3rd dimension. People are gullible that’s for sure.


I can completely understand this as we already exist in 4 dimensions if you include time! As Einstein pointed our reality is 4 dimensional. The 3 dimensions of space, plus the 1 dimension of time. 

Of course, some physicists believe that time may be 2 dimensional, present and past!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Well he theorized 4 but know body really knows much about it except for the fact that there is really no such thing as time. It’s just a term man thought of for what WE perceive as time no? Hell, Daunte theorized 4 or 7 whatever layers or levels of hell but that doesn’t make it true. Or hell being true for that matter. Kinda puts them in the same boat if you think about it. Einstein was a genius but that doesn’t mean he knew everything. Very interesting but this is a little to deep for a fun Bigfoot thread. Hey if there a Bigfoot running around out there god bless em. I’m just one who doesn’t believe it. Almost anything is possible I guess but there just isn’t any evidence. Someone needs to start an alien/space thread.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

I think we have a few aliens on this site, SP........lol


----------



## bomber24 (Jun 13, 2017)

Millions of hunters in the country and nobody has shot one or seen one makes me wonder.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Several reports of hunters having sightings, and you are correct there have been *0 *killings of.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## bomber24 (Jun 13, 2017)

I like to think that bigfoot is real but who knows till someone wacks one


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

I wish we had 6 inches of ice everywhere so you guys had something to do. --Tim


----------



## chardoncrestliner (Dec 19, 2012)

William "Sasquatch" called me this morning from a pay phone in Northwest Pennsylvania - collect. I accepted the charges. He said, "hrrr geer ree tooo frr mennn femmm soooonnn reee Mayyyyy." Translation, "My mate and I are expecting two small sasquatches in April. Bring fruit, nuts and shampoo (baby) at the event." I will be taking photos.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

That is totally unbelievable.. Who knew you could take a toll call on a cell phone??


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

FYI my run in with BIGFOOT left me with TIKKZZ  Mt her at a BLUES Fest


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Did y'all catch the fireball out west last night? Come to find out, intial reports were all wrong. It was Bigfoot piloting an alien spaceship. (Mic drop)


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Lazy 8 said:


> Did y'all catch the fireball out west last night? Come to find out, intial reports were all wrong. It was Bigfoot piloting an alien spaceship. (Mic drop)


Well not in this dimension though, you shouldn’t have seen that fire ball. Hmmm wonder what’s up...


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Not only is Bigfoot from another dang dimension, he's one of them artificial intellerizer robots too.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

A squatch took a Jack Links steak jerky from me while in the woods at West Branch once... once... but hey those things are really good but expensive. Plus it was peppered.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I saw a Bigfoot drinking a pin-a colada at Trader Vic’s, and his hair was perfect..


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Here’s another from Harrison County


----------

